# Smoking cheese for the first time with Qview.  Some questions.



## worktogthr (Nov 21, 2014)

Well, an inexpensive experiment.  6 bucks worth of cheese.  From left to right we have
Extra Sharp white cheddar, pepper jack, and reserved white cheddar (whatever that means) cut each block in half.












image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Nov 21, 2014






Got the AMNPS doing its thing (pellet blend with hickory, cherry, maple, and apple)













image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Nov 21, 2014






And in the cold MES 30 it goes:













image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Nov 21, 2014






Walked away for a couple of hours,checked it but not much color.  Let it go for another hour and pulled it when it looked like this:













image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Nov 21, 2014


















image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Nov 21, 2014






I know your supposed to wait but I cut a little piece off of one stick of each flavor.  Tasted great. Pretty smokey.  Here are my questions:

1.  Should I let it sit on the counter for a little while before wrapping and refrigerating it for a couple of weeks?  

2.  Does the smoke flavor mellow, strengthen or just change all together during this waiting time?

3.  Do I have to do anything to the cheese before I wrap it up.


I am using plastic wrap because unfortunately I don't have a vacuum sealer.  Thanks everyone!


----------



## cmayna (Nov 21, 2014)

I typically let it cool for an hour plus before vacuum sealing it up with plans to let it sit a month plus before opening.


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 21, 2014)

We don't usually let it sit for long before sealing it up and putting in the fridge. The smoke will mellow and meld with time. Once it has sat in the fridge for a couple weeks there is nothing else to do but eat it


----------



## mr t 59874 (Nov 21, 2014)

You have good advice from my friends above.  Good color on your cheese, hope you are keeping good notes such as internal smoker temps, color and intensity of the smoke along with the time and color of the cheese. 

The reason for letting the cheese rest before packing is to allow any moisture that may have collected on the surface of the cheese to evaporate, do not wipe. 

If only using plastic wrap consider applying oil (olive or cooking) to the surface prior to wrapping.

Good job, enjoy.

Tom


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 21, 2014)

I wrap in plastic wrap then in the fridge overnight. Then vac seal


----------



## worktogthr (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks everyone for all the help.  That's why I love this place.  Rubbed some olive oil, wrapped it up tight and popped in the fridge for two long, painful weeks haha


----------



## baba bones (Nov 24, 2014)

I like apple and alder seams to work for me . also use my  mailbox setup , and temp doesn't  get much above 75 deg inside the smoker                                                                                                           













PA260232.JPG



__ baba bones
__ Oct 29, 2012


















PA260231.JPG



__ baba bones
__ Oct 29, 2012






 when temps outside are no higher than 60 degs s the best for  SMOKIN


----------



## worktogthr (Nov 24, 2014)

Quick question for everyone.  My dad got me a vaccuum sealer as a belated birthday gift.  It should be delivered in a couple of days.  Should I unwrap the cheese from this thread and seal it to make it last longer?  Or could I just vaccuum them right in the plastic wrap they are in?


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 24, 2014)

I vac seal them in plastic wrap all the time.


----------



## driedstick (Nov 25, 2014)

c farmer said:


> I vac seal them in plastic wrap all the time.


----------

